# Cinch-Doppelstecker/Adapter erhältlich?



## Wallmersbacher (6. Dezember 2009)

Tagchen,

gibt es Adapter für Cinch-Stecker die quasi 1 einsteckbaren Eingang und 2 einsteckbare Ausgänge haben?

Ich brauch also insgesamt 2+1 female Cinchbuchsen die von dem einen auf 2 kanäle gehen.

Sinn dahinter: Ich würde gerne mehr Boxen an die Soundkarte anschließen, allerdings reichen die Anschlüsse nicht aus (ich brauch verschiedene Boxensysteme, die Stecker und die Belegung wären allerdings dieselben).

Gibt's sowas überhaupt? Ich kenn nur 2 female auf 1 male aber ich brauchs eben komplett in female da die normalen adapter wie beschrieben nicht genug Platz finden bei den Soundkartensteckplätzen.


----------



## ink (6. Dezember 2009)

Moin
Es gibt ja auch noch Kupplungen auf Female.
Reine Female-Adapter find ich grad nicht, aber schau mal selbst noch 

mfg


----------



## sight011 (7. Dezember 2009)

Die richtige Adresse ist hierfür Thomann - dort bekommst Du zur Not auch meterweise Kabel + Einzel Stecker, dann kannst Du es auch selber löten (kann teilweise günstiger sein ) Gruß


----------

